# Drivers Side CV and a general question



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

For all the people that helped me with my problem i thank you... but replacing your Axle is a PITA... if you dont have the right tools you could be up the creek with no way of getting anywhere... My Brother in law replaced it for me and so if anyone else has this problem a rebuilt one is $49 in the NY metro area and it is what he calls a money making job... it took hime about 20 min from removing the tire to putting it back on... and that is with out at lift... so if you need to get a yours replaced bc you when you turn you get that gross clicking sound... then know that it shouldnt be more than an hour for labor and the part is no more than 50 bucks... 

*my question is about air filters*...  any one in particular for a 98 Altiman i normally get a general Fram filter but i wanted to increase some HP and some MPG so i was wondering about K&N or the new air hogs from fram...


----------

